# Thyroid Medication



## ntbarclay

Can you let me know if anyone is able to find desiccated thyroid (what was used for thyroid conditions prior to synthetic medications) in Mexico? I have searched the forum and google and cannot find anyone who can tell me if it is available. If that is not available, can Synthroid be purchased at pharmacies?


----------



## maesonna

I don’t know anything about thyroid medications, but a short search showed me that some names for these products in Mexico are Eutirox, triyodotironina, or Cytomel, and they are available.


----------



## ojosazules11

maesonna said:


> I don’t know anything about thyroid medications, but a short search showed me that some names for these products in Mexico are Eutirox, triyodotironina, or Cytomel, and they are available.


I do know something about thyroid medications.  I'm not going to go into detail about the underlying physiology, but essentially the thyroid produces 2 types of thyroid hormone, T4 (thyroxine) and T3 (triiodothyronine). 

Eutirox would be the same as Synthroid. They are both levothyroxine/levotiroxina, which is the synthetic equivalent of T4. Another brand I see on line for this in Mexico is Sintrocid. 

Cytomel is equivalent to T3. (other names in Mexico include Cynomel or Triyotex). The dosing for this is different than for Synthroid, so if you take e.g. 75 mcg of Synthroid, it would not be the same as taking 75 mcg of Cytomel. 

Even if only taking Synthroid, you still end up with active T3, as T4 gets broken down to T3 in the body.

I don't know how accessible desiccated thyroid is in Mexico. In Spanish it would be "Tiroides disecada".


----------



## Kimpatsu Hekigan

Natural dessicated thyroid medications (Armour, Nature-Throid, Westhroid, Erfa, etc.) are *NOT* available in Mexico. If you need them, bring them with you.

Various T4 medications are available in brand-name and generic forms at almost every pharmacy. Availability of T3 meds (e.g., Cynomel) is lower, but can be found at large specialty pharmacies. 

HTH,

-- K.H.


----------



## ntbarclay

Thank you very much. I kinda thought we wouldn't be able to get dessicated thyroid since I had such a hard time finding anything on the subject, but thought someone might know of something. We are moving to Merida in April so we will have to figure out how to stock up and bring in enough to last until our next time back in Canada.


----------



## cozliz

if anyone hears of availability of armour thyroid in mexico, please let me know.


----------

